# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Error στο COMCRYPT 4000M

## Mihos

Έχω τον παραπάνω αποκοδικοποιητή για Filmnet-Supersport... Μόλις τον ανοίγω μου βγάζει σφάλμα 8 "Ε8". Εγχειρίδιο δεν υπάρχει... Μήπως ξέρει κανείς τι σφάλμα είναι αυτό το E8;

----------


## moutoulos

Μιχάλη πρίν πάρα πολλά χρόνια είχα και εγώ. Χωρίς να είμαι πάρα πολύ σίγουρος, 
έχω την εντύπωση πως μου το έβγαζε και μένα, όταν μου το έκοβαν, λόγο απλήρωτης
συνδρομής ..., ή μήπως μου έβγαζε Ε3  :Glare: . 

Είπαμε ..., δεν είμαι και σίγουρος, περίμενε και καμιά άλλη απάντηση ...

----------


## Mihos

Γρηγόρη σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Μάλλον αυτό πρέπει να είναι...

----------


## KOKAR

αν ο λόγος που το θελεις είναι αυτός που υποψιάζομαι τότε το Ε8 που σου βγάζει δεν παίζει ρόλο.....

----------


## fotisp2

> αν ο λόγος που το θελεις είναι αυτός που υποψιάζομαι τότε το Ε8 που σου βγάζει δεν παίζει ρόλο.....



Ακριβώς  :Biggrin:

----------


## HFProject

Αν δεν συντονίζει κανάλια, έφτυσε η μπαταρία. ΔΕΝ υπάρχει επιστροφή από αυτή τη βλάβη. Μόνο modification.

----------


## KOKAR

Παιδιά, πιστεύω οτι από τον Οκτώβριο του 2009 θα έχει βρει λύση η θα εχει αλλάξει κουτί !

----------


## spinalgr1990

Βρηκα στην αποθηκη τον ιδιο δεκτη . Μπορω να το χρησιμοποιησω σαν αποκωδικοποιητη mpeg 4 ?ο»Ώ

----------


## ggr

Oχι... τοσο απλα.
Δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με mpeg4.

----------

